# اريد ان اسأل بعض  الاسئلة حول الانجيل...



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اولا اريد ان اوضح ان الغرض من هذا الموضوع هو ان يظهــــــــــــر لى (انا شخصيا) الحق من الباطل

اين اجد فى الانجيل ما يدل على ان سيدنا عيسى هو الله
او حتى بهذا المعنى(انا الله الذى تجسدت على هيئة رجل ثم قتلت ..) وهكذا انا اريد دليل واضح
بدون تفسير لمعانى الكلمات 

وبعد اجابتكم باذن الله سأطرح ما يشككنى فى الانجيل لافهم منكم 

هدانا الله واياكم الى طريق الحق حيثما كان


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

بسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد أمين 



> اين اجد فى الانجيل ما يدل على ان سيدنا عيسى هو الله
> او حتى بهذا المعنى(انا الله الذى تجسدت على هيئة رجل ثم قتلت ..) وهكذا انا اريد دليل واضح
> بدون تفسير لمعانى الكلمات


 
«أنا هو نور العالم. من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة» (يوحنا 8: 11)​ 


[q-bible]
«أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس. الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب، فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب. أ لست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟» (يوحنا14: 8-10). 


«قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون, لأنكم لستم من خرافي, خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني، وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية، ولن تهلك إلى الأبد, أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل، ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي. أنا والآب واحد» (يوحنا10: 25-30). 

«ليس أحد يأخذها (نفسي) مني، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي. لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أيضًا أن آخذها» (يوحنا10: 17). 




«لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب» (يوحنا5: 23)

«الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن». (يوحنا8: 58و59). ​ 

«إن لم تؤمنوا أني ”أنا هو“ (إجو آيمي) تموتون في خطاياكم» (يوحنا8: 24). 

فقال: «أقول لكم الآن قبل أن يكون (أي قبل أن تتم الأحداث)، حتى متى كان تؤمنون أني أنا هو ”إجو آيمي“ (أي أنا الله، علام الغيوب)» (يوحنا13: 19).
[/q-bible] 

وفقك الله يتبع ...


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

الله واحد ...
من العهد القديم:​ 
"فَاعْلمِ اليَوْمَ وَرَدِّدْ فِي قَلبِكَ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ الإِلهُ فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَعَلى الأرض مِنْ أَسْفَلُ. ليْسَ سِوَاهُ"(تثنية 4: 39).​ 
"اسمعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ" (تثنية 6: 4) ​ 
"أَنَا الرَّبُّ صَانِعٌ كلَّ شَيْءٍ نَاشِرٌ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَحْدِي.بَاسِطٌ الأرض. مَنْ مَعِي؟" (إشعياء 44: 24) ​ 
"أَلَيْسَ أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلاَ إِلَهَ آخَرَ غَيْرِي؟ إِلَهٌ بَارٌّ وَمُخَلِّصٌ. لَيْسَ سوَايَ"(إشعياء 45: 1). ​ 
"أَلَيْسَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ خَلَقَنَا؟" (ملاخي 2: 10).​ 


ومن العهد الجديد:​ 

"بِالْحَقِّ قُلْتَ لأَنَّهُ اللَّهُ وَاحِدٌ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ سِوَاهُ" (مرقس 12: 32)

"وَالْمَجْدُ الَّذِي مِنَ الإِلَهِ الْوَاحِدِ لَسْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَهُ؟" (يوحنا 5: 44)،

"لأَنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ" (رومية 3: 30) 

"وَأَنْ لَيْسَ إِلَهٌ آخَرُ إِلاَّ وَاحِداً" (1كورنثوس 8: 4)، 

"وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ" (غلاطية 3: 20) 

"لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ" (1تيموثاوس 3: 5)، 

"أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَناً تَفْعَلُ" (يعقوب 2: 19). 

الله معك يتبع ...


----------



## صوت الرب (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اولا اريد ان اوضح ان الغرض من هذا الموضوع هو ان يظهــــــــــــر لى (انا شخصيا) الحق من الباطل
> 
> ...


*تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 
وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ،

 يوحنا الأصحاح 1 العدد 1 
فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.

كولوسي الأصحاح 2 العدد 9 
فاِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً.

يوحنا الأصحاح 10 العدد 30 
أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

الأخت مريم هل نحن مشريكن ؟؟؟
هل تأكدتي الأن بأننا لسنا مشركين ؟؟
هذا كتابنا امامك فإن كان مفهومك عن إيماننا هو الإشراك اسأل الله ان يغفر لكي هذا ...
وارجوا ان تسألي ولا تملي وان كان لديك اي شبهة او شبه شبهة قوليها بدون كسوف وستعلمين انه الحق من ربك الواحد ...
أمين ...


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2010)

*CENTER]l"]«كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: ”يا رب يا رب: أ ليس باسمك تنبأنا؟ وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين؟ وباسمك صنعنا! قوات كثيرة؟“ حينئذ أصرح لهم إني ما أعرفكم قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْم ) ِ! 
  (متى7: 22). 

​من هنا نفهم ان المسيح رب يدعوا باتباع تعاليمه والكف عن ارتكاب الخطايا (كمال نسبى )
وعدم اتباعه بالقول فقط



وهذه الآية وردت في إنجيل لوقا هكذا: «ولماذا تدعونني يا رب يا رب، وأنتم لا تفعلون ما أقوله لكم» (لوقا 6: 46). ومن هذا نفهم أن المسيح لا يعتبر نفسه مجرد سيد يُقدَّر، بل إنه رب يُطاع. 




2 قَائِلاً لَهُمَا: «اذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَجِدَانِ أَتَاناً مَرْبُوطَةً وَجَحْشاً مَعَهَا فَحُلَّاهُمَا وَأْتِيَانِي بِهِمَا. 
3 وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا».المسيح يقول حرفيا بأإنه الرب




فَقَالَ الْمَلاَكُ لِلْمَرْأَتَيْنِ: «لاَ تَخَافَا أَنْتُمَا فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمَا تَطْلُبَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَصْلُوبَ. 
6 لَيْسَ هُوَ هَهُنَا لأَنَّهُ قَامَ كَمَا قَالَ. هَلُمَّا انْظُرَا الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ الرَّبُّ مُضْطَجِعاً فِيهِ.


الملاك يقول للمريمتان بان الرب يسوع قام من الاموات[/CENTER]*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

أين انتي يا اخت مريم ؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

هتدخل تاني انت عارف الظروف

انت احتجتي الي ادله اكثر قولي

و يوجد موضوع في قسم الشبهات اسمه ادله الوهيه يسوع ادعوكي ان تقراءيه من الجلده للجلده

سلام المسيح معاكي


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

ســـــــــــأطرح اسألة كثيرة لاننى اريد ان أتأكد 
فلا تتأخرو على بالرد



ex-moslim قال:


> بسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد أمين
> 
> 
> 
> ...




«ليس أحد يأخذها (نفسي) مني، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي. لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أيضًا أن آخذها» (يوحنا10: 17). 
ان كان المسيح هو قائل هذه الجملة
فلم استطاع ان يقتله من صلبه 
لو كان هو قادر على ان لا يأخذ احد نفسه منه ؟؟

وما هو الآب ؟؟؟
انتظر الرد


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> الله واحد ...
> من العهد القديم:​
> "فَاعْلمِ اليَوْمَ وَرَدِّدْ فِي قَلبِكَ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ الإِلهُ فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَعَلى الأرض مِنْ أَسْفَلُ. ليْسَ سِوَاهُ"(تثنية 4: 39).​
> "اسمعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ" (تثنية 6: 4) ​
> ...



نحن لدينا مثل هذا الكلام

* ##########*


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

صوت الرب قال:


> *تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 3 العدد 16
> وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ،
> 
> يوحنا الأصحاح 1 العدد 1
> ...



انا فقط استوقفتنى هذه الجملة ( الكلمة كان عند الله)
اذن فان الكلمة (المسيح) غير الله
اريد تفسيرا يزيل هذا التناقض رجاءا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

> بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي


 


> لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أيضًا أن آخذها


 

في الجمله عزيزتي تجدي الاجابه

انه وضعها باختياره 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> «ليس أحد يأخذها (نفسي) مني، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي. لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أيضًا أن آخذها» (يوحنا10: 17).
> ان كان المسيح هو قائل هذه الجملة
> فلم استطاع ان يقتله من صلبه
> لو كان هو قادر على ان لا يأخذ احد نفسه منه ؟؟
> ...


 
المسيح هو قائل هذه الجملة ، ولم يمنع القاتلين من صلبه لانه جاء لتتميم الفداء 
( فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ! 
53 أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟ 
54 فَكَيْفَ تُكَمَّلُ الْكُتُبُ: أَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ؟». )
(متى 26: 52 - 54)

وبالفعل السيد المسيح صادق ، فقد مات وقام من بين الاموات بتلقاء ذاته ، اي انه وضع نفسه واخذها بسلطانه الخاص .

الآب = هو ذات الله الذي لم يراه احد في الجوهر .
الابن = اللوجوس (عقل الله الناطق ) الذي تجسد وصار انسانا.
الروح القدس = مصدر الحياة في الله .

الاب والابن والروح القدس ، اله واحد ، اعلن عن نفسه في الكتاب المقدس ونحن نؤمن ونصدق ما يعلنه عن نفسه .


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> بسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد أمين
> 
> 
> 
> ...





«أنا هو نور العالم. من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة» (يوحنا 8: 11)​ 

ممكن ان ترجع قليلا وتعطينى الكلامات التى سبقت هذه الكلمات
لاتأكد من القائل (المسيح) ام غيره ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> انا فقط استوقفتنى هذه الجملة ( الكلمة كان عند الله)
> اذن فان الكلمة (المسيح) غير الله
> اريد تفسيرا يزيل هذا التناقض رجاءا




*لا يوجد تناقض اصلا ليكون هناك تفسيرا يزيزله فهو ليس قرآن

اقرأى الأية للآخر
*​
*يوحنا الأصحاح 1 العدد 1 
فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.*


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> انا فقط استوقفتنى هذه الجملة ( الكلمة كان عند الله)
> اذن فان الكلمة (المسيح) غير الله
> اريد تفسيرا يزيل هذا التناقض رجاءا


 
لو قلت انا كنت قاعد امبارح اكلم نفسي 
ابقى اثنين والا واحد ؟؟؟

الله وعقله الناطق ، اله واحد وليس اثنين .


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> «أنا هو نور العالم. من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة» (يوحنا 8: 11)​
> 
> 
> ممكن ان ترجع قليلا وتعطينى الكلامات التى سبقت هذه الكلمات
> لاتأكد من القائل (المسيح) ام غيره ؟؟


 

هذا رابط الاصحاح اقرأيه 

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/John/8


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2010)

*اخت مريم ليه تجاهلتى مشاركتى رقم 6

ارجو تعليقك الكريم عليها


«كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: ”يا رب يا رب: أ ليس باسمك تنبأنا؟ وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين؟ وباسمك صنعنا! قوات كثيرة؟“ حينئذ أصرح لهم إني ما أعرفكم قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْم ) ِ! 
(متى7: 22). 


من هنا نفهم ان المسيح رب يدعوا باتباع تعاليمه والكف عن ارتكاب الخطايا (كمال نسبى )
وعدم اتباعه بالقول فقط



وهذه الآية وردت في إنجيل لوقا هكذا: «ولماذا تدعونني يا رب يا رب، وأنتم لا تفعلون ما أقوله لكم» (لوقا 6: 46). ومن هذا نفهم أن المسيح لا يعتبر نفسه مجرد سيد يُقدَّر، بل إنه رب يُطاع. 




2 قَائِلاً لَهُمَا: «اذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَجِدَانِ أَتَاناً مَرْبُوطَةً وَجَحْشاً مَعَهَا فَحُلَّاهُمَا وَأْتِيَانِي بِهِمَا. 
3 وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا».المسيح يقول حرفيا بأإنه الرب




فَقَالَ الْمَلاَكُ لِلْمَرْأَتَيْنِ: «لاَ تَخَافَا أَنْتُمَا فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمَا تَطْلُبَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَصْلُوبَ. 
6 لَيْسَ هُوَ هَهُنَا لأَنَّهُ قَامَ كَمَا قَالَ. هَلُمَّا انْظُرَا الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ الرَّبُّ مُضْطَجِعاً فِيهِ.


الملاك يقول للمريمتان بان الرب يسوع قام من الاموات*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

*7 فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ. 
8 وَالَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الرُّوحُ، وَالْمَاءُ، وَالدَّمُ. وَالثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ فِي الْوَاحِدِ.*


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *center]l"]«كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: ”يا رب يا رب: أ ليس باسمك تنبأنا؟ وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين؟ وباسمك صنعنا! قوات كثيرة؟“ حينئذ أصرح لهم إني ما أعرفكم قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْم ) ِ!
> (متى7: 22).
> 
> اعتذر لكن اريد ان اعرف من القائل لهذا الكلام
> ...



اسمحيلى ان أطرح لكى انتى هذه الكلمات فى اناجيلكم وهذا سبب طرحى للموضوع 

( 1 ) جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))

ما موقفكم امامها 
رجاء اجيبينى ..هل فى الاناجيل تعارض ..
ام هناك ما يوضح لى صدق هذه الكلمات فى الانجيل مع صدق ما كتبتيه منها الان
انا انتظر تفسيرك...


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> اسمحيلى ان أطرح لكى انتى هذه الكلمات فى اناجيلكم وهذا سبب طرحى للموضوع
> 
> ( 1 ) جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))
> 
> ...


 
(وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
(1 يوحنا 1: 20)

الاله الحق والحياة الابدية هي الاله الحقيقي وحده 
الله الظاهر في الجسد يسوع المسيح 
او الاب وابنه يسوع المسيح الذي ارسله في الجسد 

الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> لا لم تفهمنى اقصد ان وحدانية الاله عندنا جميعا ...اى ان هذه ليست المشكلة عندى
> 
> لكن السؤال الذى يشكلنى هو (عقيدة التثليث) عندكم
> ما تفسيرها؟؟
> انتظر ردك


 

اختي الفاضلة مريم 

هل تسألين للمجادلة ام للفهم ؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2010)

*تمام انا هجاوبك على سؤاللك وهديكى تفسير الاية بس بعد ماعرف 

ردك انتى على الايات اللى انا كتبتها

انتى طلبتى ايات تفيد بان المسيح هو الله

وانا هرد على مداخلتك

الانجيل مفهوش اى تعارض مع بعض انا هوضحللك ان الحكاية سوء فهم منك
*​


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> لو قلت انا كنت قاعد امبارح اكلم نفسي
> ابقى اثنين والا واحد ؟؟؟
> 
> الله وعقله الناطق ، اله واحد وليس اثنين .



سامحينى لكن اريد ان افهم اكثر من كتابكم انتم
هل تعنى(كلمة ) المسيح ام الله ..اقصد بادلة من الانجيل


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

هوا اله واحد عزيزتي حي بذاته خالق ناطق بعقله اي اللوغوس الكلمه و حي بروحه القدس  

الكلام دا من رساله يعقوب البار اخو الرب (لقب)

*19 أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَناً تَفْعَلُ. وَالشَّيَاطِينُ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَيَقْشَعِرُّونَ! 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> سامحينى لكن اريد ان افهم اكثر من كتابكم انتم
> هل تعنى(كلمة ) المسيح ام الله ..اقصد بادلة من الانجيل


 
انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح الاول(1 في البدء كان الكلمة،والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله. 
2 هو في البدء كان عند الله. 
3 به كان كل شيء، وبغيره ما كان شيء مما كان. 
4 فيه كانت الحياة، وحياته كانت نور النّـاس. 
5 والنور يشرق في الظلمة، والظلمة لا تقوى عليه. )

ترجمه الاخبار الساره


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2010)

*انا مستنية ردك على الايات اللى ان كتبتها

عشان اجاوبك على الاية اللى انتى حطاها

وبتفتكرى ان بيها بيتعارض كلام النجيل مع بعضه

الايات اللى انا كتبتهاللك

فيها وضووووووووح ان المسيح هو الله

بشهادة المسيح حرفيا  وشهادة الملاك له

مستنية*​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> لا لم تفهمنى اقصد ان وحدانية الاله عندنا جميعا ...اى ان هذه ليست المشكلة عندى
> 
> لكن السؤال الذى يشكلنى هو (عقيدة التثليث) عندكم
> ما تفسيرها؟؟
> انتظر ردك


 
أختي مريم ...
اولا اريد ان اسألك سؤال هل النصوص التي امامك من التوراة والإنجيل تدل على وحدانية الله اما تجدين فيها غير ذلك ؟؟

ثانيا تفسير عقيدة التثليت ( بحد علمي ) 
الله واحد بثلاث صفات اساسية 
الأب = كيان الله
الإبن = كلمة الله (العقل)
الروح القدس = روح الله 

وهي جميعها لخالق واحد وهو الله 

مثال انتي انسانة بجسد وعقل وروح 
هل انتي ثلاثة ام واحد ؟؟؟

الشمس كتلة +حرارة+نور 
الشمس واحدة ام ثلاثة ؟؟

ان الله يفوق كل عقل ولكن لا يتعارض معه ...

وانا جديد في الإيمان لذلك سوف اترك للأستاذ نيو مان وباقي الأعضاء المحترمين الأسئلة الأخرى 

ارجوك يا اختي ان تبحثي عن الحق (الله) بصدق دون التحيز او التعصب لفكر ما ..
وسنصلي من اجلك جميعا ...
الله معك ...


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

واريدك ان تفهمي شيئا يا اختي ...
نحن لم نؤله المسيح والمسيح ليس اله اخر مع الله ولكن
الله والمسيح واحد ...
لأن الله غير محدود لذلك اختار جسد ليحل بيننا ...
ولا يمكن ان تفهمي عقيدة بأكملها والحكم عليها في ليلة وضحها 

ارجوك ان تسقطي من عقلك فكرة اننا مشركين لأنها باتت قديمة ومفهومة الأن لأننا نستطيع التواصل مع بعضنا البعض دون حواجز واي سؤال ايا كان أسأليه ولا تحرجي ابدا ...
شكرا لمحبتك 
سلام المسيح


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح الاول(1 في البدء كان الكلمة،والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله.
> 2 هو في البدء كان عند الله.
> 3 به كان كل شيء، وبغيره ما كان شيء مما كان.
> 4 فيه كانت الحياة، وحياته كانت نور النّـاس.
> ...




انت لم تفهمنى
انا اريد دليلا بعيد عن هذا النص لافهم هذا النص


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> أختي مريم ...
> اولا اريد ان اسألك سؤال هل النصوص التي امامك من التوراة والإنجيل تدل على وحدانية الله اما تجدين فيها غير ذلك ؟؟
> 
> ثانيا تفسير عقيدة التثليت ( بحد علمي )
> ...




طيب فسر هذه الاية عندكم
 كلمهم قائلاً: دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض، فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن وروح القدس، وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر. آمين" (متى 28/ 18-20

علموهم للجمع
اريد تفسيرك لها


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> لاجيبك احتاج اجابة على خذا السؤال
> هل يستطيع القسيس ان يحرف فى الانجيل
> هل الاناجيل عندكم كثيرة ؟؟


 

كيف لبشر ان يحرف كلامه تعالى ؟؟ (حشــاه)
الأناجيل 4 وهم 4 شهود للسيد المسيح 
متى , مرقص , لوقا , يوحنا 
كل منهم كتب بوحي من الله وكل منهم كان في مكان ما رأيك ؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

القسيس يحرف

يا بنتي دا في الكنيسه القبطيه الطقوس كما هيا منذ ايام القديس مار مرقس بشير مصر

و المسيحيه في الهند قديمه جدا جدا منذ سافر لها القديس توما تلميذ المسيح

كيف يتم التحريف في الهند و في فارس و في روما و في اسيا الصغري و مصر و الحبشه في ذات الوقت ابتفاق جماعي تم

و الانجيل واحد 

و لكن بداخله اربع بشارات ساره اي اناجيل

لان كلمه انجيل معناها خبر سار

و لقد اخد بتلك الشهادات الاربع لان في اليهوديه اصلا شهاده رجل لا تكفي لابد من شهاده رجلين

و دي اربع بشارات او شهادات

و لكنها متطابقه المضمون

و يوجد غير الاربع بشارات سفر اعمال الرسل و قد كتبه لوقا الطبيب و مدون انجيل لوقا ليتابع به اعمال تلاميذ المسيح منذ صعوده

و يوجد الرسائل التي كتبها اتباع المسيح و تلاميذه للكنائس الوليده و بها فوائد عظيمه جدا لانها شارحه و مفصله و مطبقه للاناجيل

اتمني اكون اقدتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2010)

*



			لاجيبك احتاج اجابة على خذا السؤال
هل يستطيع القسيس ان يحرف فى الانجيل
هل الاناجيل عندكم كثيرة ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


 لاء محدش حرف الانجيل

نؤمن بأنجيل واااااااااااااااااحد

واى سؤال تانى انا تحت امرك  

لو عايزة تفسير الاية كمان قبل ما تعلقى على الايات اللى كتباها قولى

بس علقى على الايات اللى كنت انا كتباها*​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> طيب فسر هذه الاية عندكم
> كلمهم قائلاً: دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض، فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن وروح القدس، وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر. آمين" (متى 28/ 18-20
> 
> علموهم للجمع
> اريد تفسيرك لها


 
انه امر الله بتعليم كل البشر وتعميدهم بسم الله ( الاب والإبن والروح القدس) 
وتعلميهم ان يحفظوا كل الوصايا 
ووعد من المسيح بأنه سيبقى معانا الى انقضاء الدهر


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

*جميع وليس جمع *


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> (وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
> (1 يوحنا 1: 20)
> 
> الاله الحق والحياة الابدية هي الاله الحقيقي وحده
> ...




هذه الاية تدل على ان المسيح هو ابن الله
لكن لا تدل على ان المسيح اله
انتظر التفسير


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

[font=times new roman (arabic)]لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل[/font].
18- [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاني الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء و الارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل[/font].
19- [font=times new roman (arabic)]فمن نقض احدى هذه الوصايا الصغرى و علم الناس هكذا يدعى اصغر في ملكوت السماوات و اما من عمل و علم فهذا يدعى عظيما في ملكوت السماوات[/font].

الناموس يعني ( الكتاب المقدس )​


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> هذه الاية تدل على ان المسيح هو ابن الله
> لكن لا تدل على ان المسيح اله
> انتظر التفسير


 
*(وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
(1 يوحنا 1: 20)*

اختي ، هل قرأتي من هو الاله الحق والحياة الابدية ؟؟؟

لا اعرف كيف اوضحها لك اكثر من تلوينها بالاحمر !!


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> هذه الاية تدل على ان المسيح هو ابن الله
> لكن لا تدل على ان المسيح اله
> انتظر التفسير


 
إبن الله مجازا    ( وليس ولدا لله ) الله ليس له ولد
مثل بنات افكارك ..
هل لأفكارك بنات ؟؟
يجب ان تفهمي الأساسيات اولا ...


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> إبن الله مجازا    ( وليس ولدا لله ) الله ليس له ولد
> مثل بنات افكارك ..
> هل لأفكارك بنات ؟؟
> يجب ان تفهمي الأساسيات اولا ...




الم ينزل النجيل باللغة العربية
لم تفسره باللغة العامية ..
انتظر التفسير باللغة العربية رجاءا

وكلها اسئلة لاتزصل الى الحق


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> *جميع وليس جمع *





لا سأعيد لك الأية

" كلمهم قائلاً: دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض، فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن وروح القدس، وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر. آمين" (متى 28/ 18-20


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

اختي اتستطيعين مواجهة الله بإتهامك له بأن كلامه قد حرف من بشر هو خالقهم ؟
الله اعظم من هذا اختي ثقي بذلك ...


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم انا انتهيت من اسئلتى 
شكرا على تفاعلكم


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2010)

*



			هذه الاية تدل على ان المسيح هو ابن الله
لكن لا تدل على ان المسيح اله
انتظر التفسير
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا سبحان الله قولتللك على الايات اللى تقول ان المسيح هو الله

غيرتى الموضوع ومرضتيش تعلقى على الايات اهى تانى 

هكتبها لو مرضتيش عليها دون لف او دوران انا هعتبر ده هروب

اهى بالبونط العريض*​
«*كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: ”يا رب يا رب: أ ليس باسمك تنبأنا؟ وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين؟ وباسمك صنعنا! قوات كثيرة؟“ حينئذ أصرح لهم إني ما أعرفكم قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْم ) ِ! 
  (متى7: 22). 
من هنا نفهم ان المسيح رب يدعوا باتباع تعاليمه والكف عن ارتكاب الخطايا (كمال نسبى )
وعدم اتباعه بالقول فقط

وهذه الآية وردت في إنجيل لوقا هكذا: «ولماذا تدعونني يا رب يا رب، وأنتم لا تفعلون ما أقوله لكم» (لوقا 6: 46). ومن هذا نفهم أن المسيح لا يعتبر نفسه مجرد سيد يُقدَّر، بل إنه رب يُطاع. 


2 قَائِلاً لَهُمَا: «اذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَجِدَانِ أَتَاناً مَرْبُوطَةً وَجَحْشاً مَعَهَا فَحُلَّاهُمَا وَأْتِيَانِي بِهِمَا. 
3 وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا».

المسيح يقول حرفيا بأإنه الرب


فَقَالَ الْمَلاَكُ لِلْمَرْأَتَيْنِ: «لاَ تَخَافَا أَنْتُمَا فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمَا تَطْلُبَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَصْلُوبَ. 
6 لَيْسَ هُوَ هَهُنَا لأَنَّهُ قَامَ كَمَا قَالَ. هَلُمَّا انْظُرَا الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ الرَّبُّ مُضْطَجِعاً فِيهِ.

الملاك يقول للمريمتان بان الرب يسوع قام من الاموات*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يناير 2010)

*يا اخوتى لو تسمحوا لى رجاء خاص لو سمحتوا لأخوكم الصغير

ارجو تنظيم الحوار وايضا من المشرف
لأن الأخت كدة مش هاتفهم اى حاجة ابدا

نطلب منها توجيه سؤال واحد فقط وانتوا تردوا وهكذا
*​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا بك اختي *
*وتأكدي بأننا لسنا مشركين *
*وان كلام الله لا يمكن ان يطوله بشر *​


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> يا سبحان الله قولتللك على الايات اللى تقول ان المسيح هو الله
> 
> ...




انا لم اجد ايضا ردك على هذه الاية


( 1 ) جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))

وهى عندكم ايضا

هكذا ينتهى ردى لانى لم اجد لهذه الاية تفسير منك


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

الأخت مريم جائت هنا اصلا لأنها تناقشني في حوار الإسلاميات على موضوع 
(أن الله سوف يضع اثام المسلمين علينا) 
وعللت هذا بأنا مشركين !!
فأقترحت عليها بأن تكتب السؤال في هذا القسم ..
ولم تجبني  لحد الأن هل اتضح لكي بأنا مشركين ؟؟؟
ارجوا ان تجيبي بكل صراحة وان لاتهربي من الله الذي ينادي عليكي ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> انا لم اجد ايضا ردك على هذه الاية
> 
> 
> ( 1 ) جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))
> ...


 

يا اختي مريم 

هل قرأتي الرد الذي وضعناه ام لم تقرأي 

قلنا ان الحياة الابدة والاله الحقيقي هو يسوع المسيح نفسه .

بتفهمي تقرأي والا لا ؟؟؟

*(وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
(1 يوحنا 1: 20)

الاله الحق والحياة الابدية هي الاله الحقيقي وحده 
الله الظاهر في الجسد يسوع المسيح 
او الاب وابنه يسوع المسيح الذي ارسله في الجسد 

الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد *


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

(( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))

اخي نيو مان ارجوك التفسير الكامل لهذه الأية ...
انا اعرف تفسيرها ولكن ليس عندي دليل 
هل تفضلت لكي لا يبقى حجة لها امام الله


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يناير 2010)

*الأخت الفاضلة : اية رأيك ان هذة الأية هى اعتراف حرفى صريح ان المسيح هو الله ؟؟*


*جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : 
(( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))
*​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

اختي تاني من الاول الأب والإبن وااااااااااااحد 
الله ارسل المسيح نعم   ( انا ارسلت افكاري )
ولكن ماهي طبيعة الرسالة هذا مايجب ان تفهميه


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

ولا يمكن ان تحكمي على كل المسيحية بيوم واحد 
وخصاة انك قرأتي الكثير مما هو ضد المسيح له المجد


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))
> 
> اخي نيو مان ارجوك التفسير الكامل لهذه الأية ...
> انا اعرف تفسيرها ولكن ليس عندي دليل
> هل تفضلت لكي لا يبقى حجة لها امام الله


 

الكتاب المقدس يشرح ويفسر نفسه :

الاله الحقيقي وحده ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته 
اي الله هو (الآب السماوي) و (الابن الظاهر في الجسد ) .
اله واحد 


*(وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
(1 يوحنا 1: 20)*

( وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.)
(يوحنا 3: 13)

الاخت لا تضع اسئلة للفهم ولكن للمجادلة ، وقد وضعنا الرد الكافي على كلامها ، فاذا ارادت الفهم ، فلتناقشنا ، ولا تتجاهل وتقول لم تقوموا بالرد !!!


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

الله ارسل كلمته ووضعها في جسد بشري لكي نرااااااااه ...
هل كلمة الله يمكن ان نفصلها عن الله ؟؟؟

الله وكلمته وروحه وااااااااحد


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

وانا حقي انا اطالبك بإجابة على اساس الموضوع الذي نتحاور فيه 
هل نحن مشركين بالله ؟؟؟


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

كالعادة للأسف هروب المسلمين من الحق 
لماذا لا نعلم 
هل يريدون الجحيم ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> كالعادة للأسف هروب المسلمين من الحق
> لماذا لا نعلم
> هل يريدون الجحيم ؟؟؟


 
لازلت اطالب الاخت بوضع روابط تؤكد مزاعمها وادعائاتها 
تجاهل الطلب سيعرض الموضوع كله للحذف ووقف عضوية الاخت مريم


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

لايوجد دليل حبيبي !!!
الله يهديها ...


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> الكتاب المقدس يشرح ويفسر نفسه :
> 
> الاله الحقيقي وحده ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته
> اي الله هو (الآب السماوي) و (الابن الظاهر في الجسد ) .
> ...



اولا الحمد لله ان الانجيل باللغة العربية لافهمه

( 1 ) جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))

الاله الحقيقى وحدك و يسوع المسيح

ما دامت هذه لغة عربية اذن فان (الواو) هنا حرف عطف يلزم المغايرة

اذن فان الاله غير المسيح بنص الآية 
ولم اعتقد يوما انى سأفهم اللغة العربية اكثر من ربى ..اذن فهذا ليس خطأ و(الله جل جلاله) غير (سيدنا المسيح عيسى عليه السلام) وقد ارسله الاله جل جلاله  بنص الآية
لو كان عندكم ما غاب عنى فى هذه الآية فانا انتظر هذا التفسير
فانا هنا فقط لاعرف اين هو الحق لا للمعارضة

الآية الثانية عندكم لم يجيبنى احد عليها وهى حول عقيدة التثليث

" كلمهم قائلاً: دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض، فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن وروح القدس، وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر. آمين" (متى 28/ 18-20)

الواو ايضا حرف عطف يفيد المغايرة  اذن الآب غير الابن غير روح القدس
وكلمة(وعلموهم) تدل على انهم اكثر من واحد 

وهذه الآية جعلت الاله اثنين

	(وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
(1 يوحنا 1: 20)

جعلت الالهين هما هما الله والمسيح 
ولا تدل على ان سيدنا المسيح عليه السلام هو (الله سبحانه وتعالى) ابدا 


ان كان القسيسين بالفعل لم يحرفوا القرآن كما تقولون ..
فأنا الآن اسألكم واستفسر منكم أى هذه الأقوال صحيحة 
ارجـــــــــــو الرد لا فأنا فى احتيار بأى الاقوال ءأخذ ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يناير 2010)

*طالما بدأنا التليس 
نعلمك اللغة الأول*



> ما دامت هذه لغة عربية اذن فان (الواو) هنا حرف عطف يلزم المغايرة



*هنا عرف الواو للعطف ، لعطف جملة " يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته " على جملة " أنت الإله الحقيقي " 
اى ان لغويا تصبح

انت الإله الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته وحدك 

والمغايرة هنا مغايرة اقنومية !

واطلب منك تفسيرا لإنقطاع الجملة هنا

**وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته ،* *مـــــالــــه ؟؟*​


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

> > جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله :
> > (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))



هذا ايضا مناف لان (الواو) تفيد المغايرة 
اذن يجب ان يكون الاله غير المسيح
والا فانت تتهم الاله بأنه لا يعرف فى اللغة
وحاشاه جل جلاله
فانا انتظر ردكم  الذى يفهمنى معنى ذلك ..


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *طالما بدأنا التليس
> نعلمك اللغة الأول*
> 
> 
> ...



يا مولكا الاية واضحة
للتقريب
(انت الاله الحقيقى ...و يسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته)
الواو هنا للتغاير لا محالة ..
اليس كذلك


----------



## Kiril (7 يناير 2010)

هناك اب قديس قال
كل صلاة صلاها السيد المسيح انما صلاها عن "الطبيعة البشرية"
فنحن نؤمن بأن السيد المسيح انسان كامل و اله كامل
فعندما كان السيد المسيح يصلي كان يصلي عن الطبيعة البشرية و ليكون لنا درس في مناجاة الرب في الصلاة



> الآب غير الابن غير روح القدس


تمام لكنهم واحد
كما ان حضرتك جسد و روح و نفس

و من فضل حضرتك , ارجعي للتفاسير قبل ان تفترضي اشياء ليس لها دليل من الصحة
هذا اذا كنت باحثة فعلا عن الحق


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يناير 2010)

> " كلمهم قائلاً: دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض، فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن وروح القدس، وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر. آمين" (متى 28/ 18-20)
> 
> الواو ايضا حرف عطف يفيد المغايرة  *اذن الآب غير الابن غير روح القدس*


*
اكيد فهذا ايماننا !

الآب ليس هو الإبن وليس هو الروح القدس !
المسيح قال
انا والأب واحد
ولم يقل
انا هو الآب !

طبعا انتى مش عارفة الفرق بين دى ودى اصلا*​


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> يا مولكا الاية واضحة
> للتقريب
> (انت الاله الحقيقى ...و يسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته)
> الواو هنا للتغاير لا محالة ..
> اليس كذلك



والانقطاع فى الآية يغير معنى الآية على حد علمى فى اللغة..


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> اولا الحمد لله ان الانجيل باللغة العربية لافهمه
> 
> ( 1 ) جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))
> 
> ...




تعالي لما نشوف القاعدة التي وضعتيها صحيحة ام من تأليفك 

القرآن يقول :

(*غَافِرِ الذَّنْبِ وَقَابِلِ التَّوْبِ* شَدِيدِ الْعِقَابِ ذِي الطَّوْلِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ إِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ)
(غافر 3)

حرف الواو ، هنا كما تقولين حرف عطف ويلزم المغايرة 
فيكون القرآن يقول بالهين ( غافر الذنب ) *و *(قابل التوب ) 

ما رأيك الان ، هل قاعدتك صحيحة ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يناير 2010)

> يا مولكا الاية واضحة
> للتقريب
> (انت الاله الحقيقى ...و يسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته)
> الواو هنا للتغاير لا محالة ..



*
انتى بتهزرى ؟؟

انا رديت رد علمى 
تقدرى تردى ؟؟*​


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

انتظر تفسير آخر ..


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

اين الرد على كلامي  



مريم البتولـ قال:


> اولا الحمد لله ان الانجيل باللغة العربية لافهمه
> 
> ( 1 ) جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))
> 
> ...




تعالي لما نشوف القاعدة التي وضعتيها صحيحة ام من تأليفك 

القرآن يقول :

(*غَافِرِ الذَّنْبِ وَقَابِلِ التَّوْبِ* شَدِيدِ الْعِقَابِ ذِي الطَّوْلِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ إِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ)
(غافر 3)

حرف الواو ، هنا كما تقولين حرف عطف ويلزم المغايرة 
فيكون القرآن يقول بالهين ( غافر الذنب ) *و *(قابل التوب ) 

ما رأيك الان ، هل قاعدتك صحيحة ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يناير 2010)

> وكلمة(وعلموهم) تدل على انهم اكثر من واحد



*هههههههههه
انتى مضحكة فى فرط الجهل !

علموهم هنا 
للتلاميذ 
للتلاميذ 
للتلاميذ
انتى جيبتى منين انها للأب والإبن ؟؟*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> انتظر تفسير آخر ..


 

الكتاب المقدس يشرح ويفسر نفسه :

الاله الحقيقي وحده ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته 
اي الله هو (الآب السماوي) و (الابن الظاهر في الجسد ) .
اله واحد 


*(وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)*
*(1 يوحنا 1: 20)*


( وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.)
(يوحنا 3: 13)


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يناير 2010)

> (وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
> (1 يوحنا 1: 20)
> 
> جعلت *الالهين* هما هما الله والمسيح




هَذَا هُوَ *الإِلَهُ* الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ
هَذَا هُوَ *الإِلَهُ* الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ
هَذَا هُوَ *الإِلَهُ* الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ
هَذَا هُوَ *الإِلَهُ* الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ
هَذَا هُوَ *الإِلَهُ* الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

انا لا افهم حتى الان سبب تجاهل مريم لهذه المداخلة ؟؟؟ 

اين الرد على كلامي 



مريم البتولـ قال:


> اولا الحمد لله ان الانجيل باللغة العربية لافهمه
> 
> ( 1 ) جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))
> 
> ...




تعالي لما نشوف القاعدة التي وضعتيها صحيحة ام من تأليفك 

القرآن يقول :

(*غَافِرِ الذَّنْبِ وَقَابِلِ التَّوْبِ* شَدِيدِ الْعِقَابِ ذِي الطَّوْلِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ إِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ)
(غافر 3)

*حرف الواو ، هنا كما تقولين حرف عطف ويلزم المغايرة *
*فيكون القرآن يقول بالهين ( غافر الذنب ) و (قابل التوب ) *

*ما رأيك الان ، هل قاعدتك صحيحة ؟؟؟*


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> [/size]
> 
> تعالي لما نشوف القاعدة التي وضعتيها صحيحة ام من تأليفك
> 
> ...



نعم ما زالت صحيحة لان (مغفرة الذنب) تختلف عن (قبول التوب)
فكل واحدة منهما صفة تختلف عن الأخرى اذن حدث التغاير
وجميع الصفات يمكن ان تجتمع فى اى احد
لكن لا يجتمع احدين فى واحد ..

وايضا قال الله تعالى ( ولله الاسماء الحسنى)
اذن فهى مهما تعددت فقد نسبها الله سبحانه وتعالى اليه
اذن ما زالت القاعدة صحيحة

انتظر تفسير يشفى صدرى..


----------



## My Rock (7 يناير 2010)

الأخت  ‏مريم البتولـ 
قوانين القسم تسمح بطرح سؤال واحد في كل موضوع, ات طرحتي اكثر من سؤال في هذا الموضوع
سعفي موضوعك هذا من كسرك للقوانين، لكن الرجاء عدم الدخول في اي سؤال جديد
اذا عدك اي سؤال جديدن الرجاء طرحه في موضوع مُستقل


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> نعم ما زالت صحيحة لان (مغفرة الذنب) تختلف عن (قبول التوب)
> فكل واحدة منهما صفة تختلف عن الأخرى اذن حدث التغاير
> وجميع الصفات يمكن ان تجتمع فى اى احد
> لكن لا يجتمع احدين فى واحد ..
> ...


 
لم يكن كلامك هذا في البداية 
كان كلامك ان حرف الواو يلزم وجود الهين ، وانت الان تفسيرين حرف الواو بطريقة مغايرة لقاعدتك .

اكرر كلامي ...




مريم البتولـ قال:


> اولا الحمد لله ان الانجيل باللغة العربية لافهمه
> 
> ( 1 ) جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))
> 
> ...




تعالي لما نشوف القاعدة التي وضعتيها صحيحة ام من تأليفك 

القرآن يقول :

(*غَافِرِ الذَّنْبِ وَقَابِلِ التَّوْبِ* شَدِيدِ الْعِقَابِ ذِي الطَّوْلِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ إِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ)
(غافر 3)

*حرف الواو ، هنا كما تقولين حرف عطف ويلزم المغايرة *
*فيكون القرآن يقول بالهين ( غافر الذنب ) و (قابل التوب ) *

*ما رأيك الان ، هل قاعدتك صحيحة ؟؟؟*

*اما عن تفسير الآية بالطريقة المسيحية ، فتقول ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، وهو على الارض وفي السماء في نفس الوقت ، هذا هو تفسير حرف الواو ....*

*على الارض - و - في السماء *

الكتاب المقدس يشرح ويفسر نفسه :

الاله الحقيقي وحده ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته 
اي الله هو (الآب السماوي) و (الابن الظاهر في الجسد ) .
اله واحد 


*(وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)*
*(1 يوحنا 1: 20)*


( وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.)
(يوحنا 3: 13) 

*هذا هو تفسيرنا ، اعتراضك بدون تقديم دليل هو اعتراض للمجادلة فقط .*


----------



## fredyyy (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> الاله الحقيقى وحدك و يسوع المسيح
> الآية الثانية عندكم لم يجيبنى احد عليها وهى حول عقيدة التثليث
> الواو ايضا حرف عطف يفيد المغايرة اذن الآب غير الابن غير روح القدس
> وكلمة(وعلموهم) تدل على انهم اكثر من واحد
> ...


 


*الأقانيم الثلاث*

*الله الآب ... الله الابن ... الله الروح القدس*

*مميَّزة لكن ُمتحدة وغير منفصلة *

*واو العطف لا تفصل شخص عن ذاته *

*مثال : جئتكم وأنا رحيم وأنا مترفقِّ وأنا عادلُ*
******************
*المسيح قال أنا والآب واحد .... الآب الحال فيَّ*

*فلا إنفصال بين الأقانيم *
********************
*كلمة وعلموهم عائدة على المتعلمين ... وليس المقصود الأقانيم *

*للمرة الألف الله في المسيحية واحد *

*كون أن هناك من لا يريد أن يفهم المسيحية ... هذا شأنه *


*القرآن ... ليس له مكان في هذا القسم *
*مشرف القسم ............................ (تحذير)*


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

الزعيم انا لن ازيد عن اسئلتى التى طرحتها هنا ان شاء الله



molka molkan قال:


> *هههههههههه
> انتى مضحكة فى فرط الجهل !
> 
> علموهم هنا
> ...




" كلمهم قائلاً: دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض، فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن وروح القدس، وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر. آمين" (متى 28/ 18-20) 
طيب الواو للتغاير ايضا هنا


----------



## fredyyy (7 يناير 2010)

*الرجاء عدم وضع نصوص قرآنية *

*المشرف *


----------



## fredyyy (7 يناير 2010)

*في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية *

*السؤال في العقيدة المسيحية *

*والأجوبة من الكتاب المقدس فقط *

*رجاء الإلتزام بقوانين القسم من فضلكم *


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> الزعيم انا لن ازيد عن اسئلتى التى طرحتها هنا ان شاء الله
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*نعم 
التغاير هنا موجود ، ولكن بين من و من و من ؟؟؟
بين الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس  ، اى بين الأقانيم ، 
فالأقانيم متمايزة فيما بينها
ولم نقل ابدا ان الآب هو الإبن ولا العكس !

انتى عندك خلط بين 
مغايرة الأقانيم ( معترفون بها )
مغايرة الالهه ( خدعة وقعتى فيها )
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

يا فريدي هنشرح ازاي للمسلم دون استشهاد من كتبه

انا بحترمك و مش بحب اتدخل بس احنا لازم نفهم الواحد بلغته برضه كما نفعل في القسم الاسلامي

اسفه علي ازعاجك لانه مجرد اقتراح

سلام و نعمه المسيح معاك


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يناير 2010)

*منتظر الإجابة على سؤالى حتى تثبتى انك هنا للنقاش وللوصول للحقيقة وليس للمجادلة الغير مفيدة*


*هنا عرف الواو للعطف ، لعطف جملة " يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته " على جملة " أنت الإله الحقيقي " *
* اى ان لغويا تصبح*

* انت الإله الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته وحدك *

* والمغايرة هنا مغايرة اقنومية !*

* واطلب منك تفسيرا لإنقطاع الجملة هنا*

*و يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته ،* *مـــــالــــه ؟؟*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

*انا متوقف عن الحوار في هذا الموضوع ، *
*الله معك (ومعكم ) .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يناير 2010)

*ارجو من المشرف الحبيب حذف المشاركة رقم   			#85 لإعطاء حق المساواة فى الرد لأن الأستاذ نيو مان لن يشارك فى هذا الموضوع فينبغى عدم الرد عليه لانه لن يشارك !*


----------



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *منتظر الإجبة على سؤالى حتى تثبتى انك هنا للنقاش وللوصول للحقيقة وليس للمجادلة الغير مفيدة*
> 
> 
> *هنا عرف الواو للعطف ، لعطف جملة " يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته " على جملة " أنت الإله الحقيقي " *
> ...



لا انت غيرت معنى الاية بالنقطاع فالانقطاع يغير معنى الجملة خاصة ان كان فيها عطف

الاية(انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك) هذه جملة
(ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته) جملة اخرى
والجلة الثانية معطوفة على الجملة الاولى اذن فالاولى تختلف عن الثانية فى كل شئ


----------



## fredyyy (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> لا سأزيدك تفسيرا اعتقدتك ستفهمنى من اول مرة
> 
> *(غافر الذنب و قابل التوب* ) ليست اشخاص بل هى من اسماء الله الحسنى
> والاسماء يمكن ان تتغاير وتكون منتسبة لواحد فقط
> لكن لا يمكن ان نقول (شخص وشخص) ويكون الشخص واحد !!!!!!!!!! ولا يمكن ان نقول( شخص وابن شخص) ويكون الاثنين عبارة عن واحد!!!! فالعطف يفيد التغاير


 


*الأخت مريم *

*لا مكان للنصوص القرآنية في هذا القسم *

*النصوص القرآنية لها قسمها المخصص لذلك *

*وإليكِ الرابط *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=39

*رجاء عدم الخروج عن النظام *

*من جديد إكتبي سؤالك في المسيحية بوضوح وكوني محددة*


----------



## fredyyy (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> لا انت غيرت معنى الاية بالنقطاع فالانقطاع يغير معنى الجملة خاصة ان كان فيها عطف
> 
> الاية(انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك) هذه جملة
> (ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته) جملة اخرى
> والجلة الثانية معطوفة على الجملة الاولى اذن فالاولى تختلف عن الثانية فى كل شئ


 


*الأخت الفاضلة / مريم *

*نحن لا نُثبت الإيمان المسيحي بقواعد اللغة العربية *

*لكن بآيات من الكتاب المقدس *


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> لا انت غيرت معنى الاية بالنقطاع فالانقطاع يغير معنى الجملة خاصة ان كان فيها عطف
> 
> الاية(انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك) هذه جملة
> (ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته) جملة اخرى
> والجلة الثانية معطوفة على الجملة الاولى اذن فالاولى تختلف عن الثانية فى كل شئ



*الآن اصبحتى تتكلمى بدون ادلة نهائيا

اكرر مداخلتى
*

*منتظر الإجابة على سؤالى حتى تثبتى انك هنا للنقاش وللوصول للحقيقة وليس للمجادلة الغير مفيدة*


* هنا عرف الواو للعطف ، لعطف جملة " يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته " على جملة " أنت الإله الحقيقي " *
*  اى ان لغويا تصبح*

*  انت الإله الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته وحدك *

*  والمغايرة هنا مغايرة اقنومية !*

*  واطلب منك تفسيرا لإنقطاع الجملة هنا*

* وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته ، مـــــالــــه ؟؟*
​


----------



## fredyyy (7 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> يا فريدي هنشرح ازاي للمسلم دون استشهاد من كتبه
> 
> انا بحترمك و مش بحب اتدخل بس احنا لازم نفهم الواحد بلغته برضه كما نفعل في القسم الاسلامي
> 
> ...


 


*الكتاب المقدس كفيل بأن يرد على كل الأسئلة *

*دون استخدام نصوص خارجية *

*كلام الله له قوة تأثير كقوة الله ذاته*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يناير 2010)

*نكرر حتى لا نطيل فى هذة النقطة
حرف الواو يدل على امرين هما : 
*

*عطف جملة على جملة*
*المغايرة بين الجملتين
*
*
المغايرة تمت بالفعل فالمسيح ( الإبن ) ليس هو ( الآب ) ولكنهم متساوون فى الجوهر !
العطف تم فى ان الإله الحقيقى هو وحده الله الآب ( الراسل ) والله الإبن ( المُرسل من الآب ) !
*​


----------



## My Rock (7 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> مثالك(رحيم و مترفق وعادل)
> (صفة (اسم)وصفة(اسم) وصفة (اسم))اذن فالصفات مختلفة ويمكن ان تجتمع فى شخص واحد وهو (انت)
> (الاب والابن والروح القدس)
> (شخص وشخص وشخص)اذن فكل واحد منهم يختلف عن الآخر لانه لا يمكن ان نقول ان ثلاثة اشخاص عبارة عن شخص واحد!!


 
هذا سؤال خاص عن الأقانيم تطرحيه في موضوع مُستقل
اغلق الموضوع لاستمرارك خرق قوانين القسم و التطرق لسؤال جديد في كل مشاركة و آخرى


----------

